# my 65g afrcican cichlid tank



## Slinkky (Oct 7, 2010)

my 6 month old cichlids and my silver Gar


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice! what size tank?


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think I see an Oscar in your African tank!


----------



## Slinkky (Oct 7, 2010)

yea i also have one oscar in there too  the tank is 65 gallons


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i think i see a male auratus in there? i hope he behaves


----------

